# Nass 9/5/10



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2010)

Went out with my wife for a quick ride at Nass on Sunday.  Sadly it was the first time I was able to get out in the woods with her this season.  We had a fun ride, but the tightness of the twisties in the Scoville area were getting in her head so it was a bit slow going.  We hit up Jug>Scoville twisties>4-way>downhill to BSB>done.  Total mileage of around 2.6 miles and a couple of beers a piece afterward before going to retrieve the kids.  Hopefully we can get out for a ride again soon!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice to see both of you finally got a ride in.

I rode there around 8am that morning, kinda the same route but hit the truck trail down to Sessions, then back up to b street, back down the the twisties across the road to the jug and then done. About a 6.5 miles with a 7.3 average pace.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2010)

I really need to get these demons out of my head... Would make it a lot easier to ride, that's for sure...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 7, 2010)

severine said:


> I really need to get these demons out of my head... Would make it a lot easier to ride, that's for sure...



You just need to get one of us on your rear tire pushing you thru! I know that bugs the shit out of me when someone does it to me so I just try to ride faster.

Just get out there and ride, it'll all come together.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You just need to get one of us on your rear tire pushing you thru! I know that bugs the shit out of me when someone does it to me so I just try to ride faster.
> 
> Just get out there and ride, it'll all come together.



Same here.  There's no way I'm attempting that with her myself though!


----------



## rueler (Sep 7, 2010)

if you're not used to them, the Scoville twisties can be very challenging...

There are several blind turns where you are greeted by challenging root placements

The tightness of some of the spaces is intimidating to even those that ride them often...there are two spots I feel like I am going to hit trees EVERY time I ride the trail. 

It's sometimes hard to establish a "consistent" pedaling rhythm/flow due to the above two factors


keep riding them and you'll get the hang of them.


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2010)

I rode in there several times 2 years ago but some stuff that happened this year has freaked me out and I'm having a hard time getting back in the saddle... Have I shown y'all the nice chain ring scar on my right calf?  So now every time I hit a root, I freak out about the clipless pedals and getting stuck in them. Even on the ride with B, my left foot got stuck one time and I pulled my Achilles, which then tweaked my bad knee. Being afraid the whole time is no good....


----------



## yesmandroc (Sep 7, 2010)

severine said:


> I rode in there several times 2 years ago but some stuff that happened this year has freaked me out and I'm having a hard time getting back in the saddle... Have I shown y'all the nice chain ring scar on my right calf?  So now every time I hit a root, I freak out about the clipless pedals and getting stuck in them. Even on the ride with B, my left foot got stuck one time and I pulled my Achilles, which then tweaked my bad knee. Being afraid the whole time is no good....



Hence the reason I'm still riding platforms.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Hence the reason I'm still riding platforms.



Yeah, I think she'll be going to platforms for now too...


----------



## severine (Sep 7, 2010)

yesmandroc said:


> Hence the reason I'm still riding platforms.



I used to be fine with clipless but now...not so much. May go back to platforms for a while.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 7, 2010)

Awesome!! Glad to hear your back pedaling in the woods Carrie! :beer:


----------

